# Hillsdale Fall 2013



## Anthony (Oct 16, 2013)

Nov 9, 2013
Hillsdale, Michigan, USA
Hillsdale College
22 E Galloway Dr., Hillsdale, MI
Old Snack Bar, Dow Science Center
Organiser: Anthony Brooks
WCA Delegate: Ilkyoo Choi

http://www.speedcubing101.com/hw2014.html


----------



## TeddyKGB (Oct 16, 2013)

You forgot 5x5...


----------



## Sa967St (Oct 16, 2013)

Tempting. Anyone wanna carpool?


----------



## waffle=ijm (Oct 16, 2013)

need a floor to sleep on


----------



## Coolster01 (Oct 16, 2013)

Why does it say Hillsdale Winter 2014? lol

I must go, 2-3 rounds of 2x2 is something you can't give up.

EDIT: You have to be kidding me, Kit isn't competitions in clock?!?!?!


----------



## IMSLOW1097 (Oct 16, 2013)

darn, can't go....got a bar mitzvah that weekend. sorry anthony! i'll miss y'all


----------



## XTowncuber (Oct 16, 2013)

I just might be able to get here  events list looks really good.


----------



## FatBoyXPC (Oct 16, 2013)

Registered  Officially lobbying for 3rd round 2x2 kthx.


----------



## iEnjoyCubing (Oct 16, 2013)

FatBoyXPC said:


> Officially lobbying for 3rd round 2x2 kthx.



jumping on this bandwagon

I should be able to make it. Also another comp with clock<3


----------



## Yuxuibbs (Oct 16, 2013)

Are we allowed to do both clock and pyra?

And idk if I can go (I might need a ride if my dad can't drive me because there's no way I'm driving on the highway by myself to Hillsdale and some other stuff)


----------



## Kit Clement (Oct 16, 2013)

Coolster01 said:


> EDIT: You have to be kidding me, Kit isn't competitions in clock?!?!?!



Either my error or the website error, I'm not sure. It's a manual update so I'm not sure which, but I'm definitely doing clock over pyra.

Loving all the Michigan competitions going on though! It's a really exciting time to be a Michigan cuber.


----------



## FatBoyXPC (Oct 16, 2013)

Kit Clement said:


> Loving all the Michigan competitions going on though! It's a really exciting time to be a Michigan cuber.



You narcissist


----------



## Anthony (Oct 20, 2013)

I've been busy and haven't updated registration for a few days. Don't worry, your name will show up eventually.

Edit: Dang, a lot of you have registered already. I'm taking the automated route through CubingUSA next time...


----------



## Jaycee (Oct 20, 2013)

Is anyone going to be passing through the Joliet/Lockport/Crest Hill area in IL? I'd love to go to this but my dad doesn't care for driving me places.


----------



## FatBoyXPC (Oct 21, 2013)

Anthony said:


> I'm taking the automated route through CubingUSA next time...



Lesson learned?


----------



## lunchmaster (Oct 22, 2013)

TeddyKGB said:


> You forgot 5x5...



I agree .. But event list is great!


----------



## Yuxuibbs (Oct 23, 2013)

Apparently everyone hates 5x5 (for comps)


----------



## FatBoyXPC (Oct 23, 2013)

Yuxuibbs said:


> Apparently everyone hates 5x5 (for comps)



Simple explanation: Big cubes suck


----------



## TeddyKGB (Oct 23, 2013)

FatBoyXPC said:


> Simple explanation: Big cubes suck



If you're referring to 6x6 and 7x7 I won't disagree, but only *****s don't like 5x5...


----------



## Mikel (Oct 23, 2013)

FatBoyXPC said:


> Simple explanation: Big cubes suck



Big cubes don't suck if you are doing them blindfolded!

Otherwise, they suck very much.


----------



## FatBoyXPC (Oct 23, 2013)

Mikel said:


> Big cubes don't suck if you are doing them blindfolded!
> 
> Otherwise, they suck very much.



I concede to this point 



TeddyKGB said:


> If you're referring to 6x6 and 7x7 I won't disagree, but only *****s don't like 5x5...



Then I suppose I'm a bunch of asterisks!


----------



## TeddyKGB (Oct 23, 2013)

FatBoyXPC said:


> Then I suppose I'm a bunch of asterisks!



You're one big asterisk!


----------



## lunchmaster (Oct 23, 2013)

Anthony, can you add me to pyraminx please?


----------



## XTowncuber (Oct 30, 2013)

I'm officially coming!  super excited to do some more pyra.


----------



## KingTim96 (Oct 30, 2013)

omg, a second Michigan competition I'm missing cause of band. I REALLY hope there's one more this year or early next year cause I'm really looking forward to break some PB's. Anyway, to everyone going, good luck!


----------



## Anthony (Oct 30, 2013)

XTowncuber said:


> I'm officially coming!  super excited to do some more pyra.



Pyra rd2 has been added to tentative events.


----------



## XTowncuber (Oct 30, 2013)

Anthony said:


> Pyra rd2 has been added to tentative events.



Muchas gracias


----------



## MaikeruKonare (Oct 30, 2013)

Ugggghhh it's so hard to choose between Clock, Pyra, and Square-1! ):


----------



## bronycuber1013 (Oct 30, 2013)

when does the registration end?


----------



## antoineccantin (Oct 31, 2013)

omg that cube on the poster


----------



## Kit Clement (Oct 31, 2013)

> *XTowncuber said:*
> I'm officially coming!  super excited to do some more pyra.



I like your selection of events on the registration. :tu


----------



## FatBoyXPC (Oct 31, 2013)

Anthony said:


> Pyra rd2 has been added to tentative events.



Glad to see 2x2x2 rd3 is there, too


----------



## Noahaha (Oct 31, 2013)

I can't come because I live in CT, but you should have 4 rounds of Pyra... just a suggestion!


----------



## FatBoyXPC (Oct 31, 2013)

Noahaha said:


> I can't come because I live in CT, but you should have 4 rounds of Pyra... just a suggestion!



They make cars, and buses, and trains, and get this, even planes! If you come I'll lobby for a 2nd round BLD just for you


----------



## TeddyKGB (Oct 31, 2013)

FatBoyXPC said:


> Glad to see 2x2x2 rd3 is there, too



But you don't like competing in the 3rd round.


----------



## FatBoyXPC (Oct 31, 2013)

TeddyKGB said:


> But you don't like competing in the 3rd round.



That's only when I cheat in the 2nd round. Err..I mean...do well, not cheat!


----------



## XTowncuber (Oct 31, 2013)

Noahaha said:


> I can't come because I live in CT, but you should have 4 rounds of Pyra... just a suggestion!



Words of wisdom......also we should have 4 rounds of 2x2 so that Chris will come. And 4 rounds of sq-1 for Nathan.


----------



## kcl (Oct 31, 2013)

XTowncuber said:


> Words of wisdom......also we should have 4 rounds of 2x2 so that Chris will come. And 4 rounds of sq-1 for Nathan.



:O if there's four rounds of 2x2, I might have to get off my lazy butt because that basically means I'm bound to get a sub 4 average


----------



## FatBoyXPC (Oct 31, 2013)

XTowncuber said:


> we should have 4 rounds of 2x2.



Obviously I'm all for this. However, you might want to bring ~60 friends with you. The first hillsdale had 50 competitors, the 2nd had 35. We're at 37 right now. We need 100 people for 4 rounds of anything


----------



## Yuxuibbs (Nov 2, 2013)

Just registered me and my brother

Is there a soft cut off for pyra? (not sure if my brother can make the 30 sec cut off even though at leaf town 2013, he got all sub 29 singles other than DNFs because stupid pro timer fails) I was just wondering. I don't really care if there is/isn't one.

And is anyone selling 2x2s (dayan or wittwo v1) or mini SS 7x7?


----------



## Deleted member 19792 (Nov 2, 2013)

I can't go because I am not coming to Michigan at that time, but you should hold 1161 rounds of 3x3 so Eric can break his WR


----------



## bronycuber1013 (Nov 2, 2013)

registered.
goals sub 4 2x2 and podium
3x3 sub 20 avg and sub 18 single
4x4 1:50 avg sub 1:40 single
Pyra sub 12 avg sub 10 single


----------



## XTowncuber (Nov 4, 2013)

Yay goals time!
2x2:lol/sub3but still slower than my pyra 
3x3:sub8/sub9 and win
4x4:beating comp PB would be nice.
Pyra:sub2/sub2.96
OH:erm don't sup 30. lol no practice.


----------



## Yuxuibbs (Nov 5, 2013)

Goals: 
2x2: sub 4.5?
3x3: sub 14 average (I've been averaging sub 13 for a while now but I can't get it in comp for some reason)
4x4: sub 1:05?
pyra: sub 10
Clock: sub 15
OH: sub 22? (I'm sub 20 at home)

Still haven't gotten confirmation email yet


----------



## Youcuber2 (Nov 5, 2013)

Goals:
2x2: At this point i don't care
3x3: sub 13, sub 10 single maybe?
4x4: sub 1
OH: sub comp pb




Yuxuibbs said:


> Still haven't gotten confirmation email yet


Same here


----------



## TeddyKGB (Nov 7, 2013)

Goals: set official PBs in everything and win the unofficial beard competition...


----------



## Nihahhat (Nov 7, 2013)

Time for some goals whee

2x2: Sub-4.5 average, sub-3.5 single
3x3: Sub-18 average, sub-officialpb single
4x4: Hmm good question, sub 1:30 maybe?
OH: Sub-29 average
Pyra: Sub-10 average
Square-1: Make cutoff

*gets hyped*


----------



## FatBoyXPC (Nov 7, 2013)

TeddyKGB said:


> Goals: set official PBs in everything and win the unofficial beard competition...



You're the only competitor...


----------



## Nathan Dwyer (Nov 8, 2013)

Cubes i'm selling at this comp:

White V Cube 7: $30
Black Dayan Gem I: $30
Black Shengshou Pyraminx: $6
White Wittwo V2: $6
White 8x8 with a missing piece: $50


----------



## Kit Clement (Nov 8, 2013)

Two Rubik's Clocks for sale, $25. One is opened, one unopened.


----------



## iEnjoyCubing (Nov 8, 2013)

Kit Clement said:


> Two Rubik's Clocks for sale, $25. One is opened, one unopened.



Are they Rubik's brand?


----------



## Kit Clement (Nov 8, 2013)

iEnjoyCubing said:


> Are they Rubik's brand?



Yep, both are Rubik's Brand. Just have a surplus of clocks outside of my main and I want to shed the excess.


----------



## cubeninjaIV (Nov 8, 2013)

Ill be selling/trading a lot of cubes, most for under $5 because i really just want to get rid of them. let me know if you are inerested


----------



## Blake4512 (Nov 8, 2013)

cubeninjaIV said:


> Ill be selling/trading a lot of cubes, most for under $5 because i really just want to get rid of them. let me know if you are inerested



I'll probably buy something.


----------



## Coolster01 (Nov 8, 2013)

Anthony, will I be fine if I come at 9:30? From experience, I know I will be late. xD


----------



## iEnjoyCubing (Nov 9, 2013)

Kit Clement said:


> Yep, both are Rubik's Brand. Just have a surplus of clocks outside of my main and I want to shed the excess.



If you end up not selling both, I might buy one of them if you end up going to CMU.


----------



## Yuxuibbs (Nov 9, 2013)

Anthony, it probably doesn't matter anymore because it's the day before the comp but David Chen isn't going.... he has some classes and stuff he needs to go to. (I know the people that wanted to see my brother compete will be disappointed)

Selling/Trading: 
helicopter cube, maybe rex cube, QJ skewb (caps can't seem to stay on)
Trade only: ridged black or white dayan megaminx for a brand new lubed black non-ridged dayan megaminx



Kit Clement said:


> Two Rubik's Clocks for sale, $25. One is opened, one unopened.



*REALLY* tempting.... can I try the one that's the better of the two? or the one that's easier for me to lube if I need to relube the clock? Probably will end up buying one if my times improve a lot on it.



cubeninjaIV said:


> Ill be selling/trading a lot of cubes, most for under $5 because i really just want to get rid of them. let me know if you are inerested



What cubes?


----------



## cubeninjaIV (Nov 9, 2013)

Yuxuibbs said:


> What cubes?



its mostly an assortment of mediocre cubes that i basicaly have to give away to get rid of so most of them are between $1-3 but some of the more useful ones are an MF8 megaminx, C4U gigaminx, some 4x4's and some vcubes.


----------



## Coolster01 (Nov 9, 2013)

I HATE MY LIFE 2.52 2X2 AVERAGE WHYYYYY?!


----------



## kcl (Nov 9, 2013)

Coolster01 said:


> I HATE MY LIFE 2.52 2X2 AVERAGE WHYYYYY?!



gj

Only reading your sig now.. There's no possible way you average 12. That's like.. My average XD


----------



## Rubiks560 (Nov 9, 2013)

Poor Drew


----------



## XTowncuber (Nov 9, 2013)

Rubiks560 said:


> Poor Drew



3.90 was like 8 moves and tips. where is my facepalm smiley when I need it?


----------



## acohen527 (Nov 9, 2013)

Wat Lucas Etter sub 9 official average 0_o


----------



## Coolster01 (Nov 9, 2013)

kclejeune said:


> gj
> 
> Only reading your sig now.. There's no possible way you average 12. That's like.. My average XD



Wait, I average 12? lol

2.40 2x2 average... good I guess. In finals I got a timer fail and made a 2-2.1 become a 3.0. July 2012 timers are awful. That made my average go from win to 3rd but idc.


----------



## kcl (Nov 9, 2013)

Coolster01 said:


> Wait, I average 12? lol
> 
> 2.40 2x2 average... good I guess. In finals I got a timer fail and made a 2-2.1 become a 3.0. July 2012 timers are awful. That made my average go from win to 3rd but idc.



Apparently.. That's what it says in your bio haha


----------



## Iggy (Nov 9, 2013)

XTowncuber said:


> 3.90 was like 8 moves and tips. where is my facepalm smiley when I need it?





Nice single though.


----------



## XTowncuber (Nov 10, 2013)

XTowncuber said:


> Yay goals time!
> 2x2:lol/sub3but still slower than my pyra
> 3x3:sub8/sub9 and win
> 4x4:beating comp PB would be nice.
> ...


2x2: no/no
3x3: oh gosh lolno
4x4: PB avg by .05
pyra: yes/should have been. 
OH: whatever

DYK......
...the lights are solar powered?
...Lucas is kinda fast?
...and I'm slow at 3x3?
...I didn't even sub 10 an average?
...I would have, but stupid pro timers are stupid?
...Mason is good at stacking?
...Nathan doesn't like to talk about sq-1?
...Rami refuses to believe he's good at 2x2?
...because he thinks the only way to be good is to beat Jayden McNeil?
...I guess he's kinda right.......


----------



## Yuxuibbs (Nov 10, 2013)

Yuxuibbs said:


> Goals:
> 2x2: sub 4.5?
> 3x3: sub 14 average (I've been averaging sub 13 for a while now but I can't get it in comp for some reason)
> 4x4: sub 1:05?
> ...



epic fail
nope
nope (got pretty close though, 1:07.23 average, 1:01.84 single)
nope (most consistent average ever)
yep (13.80 average)
nope

ya.... at least it was really fun.

DYK:
Kit is awesome?
pro timers are out to get us? (especially Anthony)
This is the first comp so far that had pro timers in which the timers did not get me?
Kit is awesome?
weird number of people in rounds 2 and 3?
I can't get anywhere close to what I average at home in comp?
Kit is awesome?
Never look away when someone really fast is doing their solve because you might miss a CR?
Team factory is really fun with 4+ people?


----------



## Nihahhat (Nov 12, 2013)

Nihahhat said:


> 2x2: Sub-4.5 average, sub-3.5 single
> 3x3: Sub-18 average, sub-officialpb single
> 4x4: Hmm good question, sub 1:30 maybe?
> OH: Sub-29 average
> ...



2x2: lol not even close, blame the timers
3x3: Demolished this goal with a 16.36 average and a 14.31 single.
4x4: Yup, 1:27.55 average
OH: Yes with a 28.32
Pyra: Failed epicly and only got a 12.70 average lol
Sqaure-1: Yes and beat my at-home PB by 14 seconds!


DYK...
...OH scrambles are always easier than 2H scrambles?
...Cup stacking makes you famous at cubing competitions?
...Rami's (or whoever's they were) cups are really, really bad?
...First four in the world?
...Rami likes to imitate William Orrell?
...I really should have glued my Square-1 caps before competing?
...I manage to beat my personal OH records at every comp?
...The timers seem to affect a lot of 2x2 solvers?
...My phone's flash was on whilst recording the 3x3 final and I didn't even know?
...I didn't know how to turn it off?
...I sincerely apologize to anyone that was affected by the flash?
...Anthony and Kit are really nice?
...I was next to Drew as he broke the pyraminx NAR single?
...My proceeding solve looked really, really slow after that?

That's all for now, thanks to everyone for a great tournament.


----------



## Yuxuibbs (Nov 12, 2013)

I forgot some DYK's: 

Rami REALLY needs to fix his CX3 center caps? especially the red one?
I can't OH in comp at all?
Somehow still managed to get 7 comp PB's but they are still all way worse than what I normally get at home?
All 3 James' together can get kind of confusing when you just say James without saying which one?
Apparently the yellow center cap on my CX3 falls out a lot for some people but not for me? 
I think my yellow center cap is possessed by something or is just afraid to fall out when I'm using the cube?
I missed Drew's NAR single? :'(


----------



## ottozing (Nov 12, 2013)

XTowncuber said:


> ...Rami refuses to believe he's good at 2x2?
> ...because he thinks the only way to be good is to beat Jayden McNeil?
> ...I guess he's kinda right.......



I'm so flattered  I'm not letting that kid beat me any time soon though  I have 3 more 2x2 rounds this weekend


----------



## jms_gears1 (Nov 12, 2013)

dyk...

...The guy from Oakleys hates the name James?
...Hildreth and My last name are both LaChance as well?
...We couldnt stop laughing long enough to tell the kid?
...I am mad jealous of Anthony?
....not for his cubing skills?
...data entry is kinda fun?
...random frat guys passed out in the wrong frat house are hilarious?
...JP is ****ing awesome. 
...Branden Mikael is a statistorian.


----------



## FatBoyXPC (Nov 12, 2013)

jms_gears1 said:


> ...Branden Mikael is a statistorian.



Month late, brah.


----------



## XTowncuber (Nov 14, 2013)

Are scrambles going to be posted? I'd like to reconstruct some pyra.


----------



## Kit Clement (Nov 14, 2013)

XTowncuber said:


> Are scrambles going to be posted? I'd like to reconstruct some pyra.



https://www.dropbox.com/sh/iy65ay4bchjbqyy/8lhQ4C94oy/Scrambles for Hillsdale Fall 2013.pdf


----------



## Coolster01 (Nov 15, 2013)

ottozing said:


> kid





EDIT: I accidentally grabbed a white Wittwo that is kinda gummy with bright stickers, anybody gonna claim it?


----------

